# Ouverture automatique dans nouvel onglet avec Safari



## bertol65 (24 Juin 2008)

Bonjour 
J'ai vu sur un post qu'il était possible de forcer Safari à ouvrir les liens automatiquement dans un nouvel onglet en tapant "defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true" dans le Terminal.
Concrètement comment on fait une fois qu'on a ouvert le Terminal ?
Je me retrouve avec une fenêtre avec comme titre "terminal - bash - 80X24 " et en dessous le nom de mon ordi suivi de $.
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (24 Juin 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> Concrètement comment on fait une fois qu'on a ouvert le Terminal ?


Ben, on tape la ligne exactement comme tu l'as transcrite (ou tu peux aussi la copier et coller) et ensuite on tape sur la touche "Retour chariot". 
Et c'est tout. Voilà. Voilà, voilà.


----------



## bertol65 (24 Juin 2008)

Mais on tape où ?
J'ai essayé dans la fenêtre avec le nom de mon ordi $, mais rien !


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> Mais on tape où ?
> J'ai essayé dans la fenêtre avec le nom de mon ordi $, mais rien !


 
comment ça rien.... c'est bien dans cette fenêtre qu'il faut taper la commande te faire (entrée)


----------



## Aliboron (24 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est le sens de ta question, mais une fois tapée la ligne puis le retour chariot, il ne faut t'attendre à rien de plus dans le Terminal. Pas de réaction particulière, de confirmation, etc. 

Par contre, tu peux relancer Safari (la manip est à faire après avoir quitté Safari) et essayer de cliquer sur un lien (par exemple celui-ci) et voir ce qui se passe... En principe, ça devrait ouvrir un nouvel onglet.


----------



## bertol65 (24 Juin 2008)

Ah il faut quitter et relancer. J'essaie.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

interessant ce fil 
et je pose une question liée

Je souhaiterai  que les liens sur une page  s'ouvrent vraiment dans un nouvel onglet sans le raccourci clavier-menu contextuel  sur 
Firefox
Camino 

je precise que cette option est activée dans les prefs onglets de Camino( pomme clic)  et sur FF extension  TABplus qui est sensé le faire  (mais non)
Donc j'imagine que c'est plus ou moins déjà écrit comme ca non?

j'attends vos avis Ô Dieux du Terminal

 (ca va là , vous avez vot'e dose de lèche?  )


----------



## bertol65 (24 Juin 2008)

Ca ne marche pas.
J'ai peur d'avoir fait une connerie.

Comment on fait pour taper false à la place de true à la fin de la commande ?
Je tape sur le clavier mais rien. Ca me gonfle !!!!!!

Comment on fait pour insérer des captures d'écran dans un post ? 
Ca serait peut être plus clair.


Note du modo : les problèmes sur les logiciels "internet", on en parle dans "Internet et réseau. On y va !


----------



## Aliboron (24 Juin 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> J'ai peur d'avoir fait une connerie.


De toute façon, je pense que ça ne peut pas être bien grave. 



bertol65 a dit:


> Comment on fait pour taper false à la place de true à la fin de la commande ?


Je suppose que tu veux dire que, une fois que tu as collé le texte, tu voudrais effacer "true" et mettre "false" à la place. Eh bien, il faut commencer par effacer, puis taper le nouveau texte. Ou carrément tout retaper. Ou encore ne coller que la partie que tu gardes et taper le reste, etc.

Mais bon, ceci dit, revenons au point de départ. Quand tu dis que ça ne marche pas, est-ce que tu as bien procédé comme il faut. C'est à dire quitté Safari, puis tapé la commande dans le Terminal et enfin relancé Safari ? Parce qu'il ne faut pas oublier que les préférences, l'application les lit à l'ouverture - et les enregistre à la fermeture.

Commence par vérifier dans le fichier de préférences concerné (com.apple.Safari) qu'il y a bien une ligne _TargetedClicksCreateTabs_ avec la valeur _True_. Si ça se trouve, il n'y a tout simplement rien... (et donc il faut recommencer au début)


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2008)

j'ai l'impresssion que le problème initial a régler c'est son incapacité à taper quoi que ce soit dans le Terminal....


----------



## bertol65 (25 Juin 2008)

Oui j'ai bien fait comme il fallait.
com.apple.Safari, ça se trouve où ?


----------



## bertol65 (25 Juin 2008)

Oui je n'arrive à rien taper dans le Terminal, comme si le clavier était désactivé.


----------



## Aliboron (25 Juin 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> com.apple.Safari, ça se trouve où ?


Dans *~/Bibliothèque/Preferences* (où la tilde ~ représente de compte utilisateur, la "petite maison").


----------



## bertol65 (25 Juin 2008)

Je ne comprends rien. Je ne trouve pas le fichier, par contre j'ai un fichier com.apple.Safari.plist. 
En cliquant dessus ça m'ouvre Omniliner et du charabia informatique. Ca me gonfle !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

Attention 
il ne faut pas confondre écrire dans  Terminal des commandes ( d'actions divers sur TOUT l'OS y compris le coeur)
et  écrire directement  dans les fichiers ( ici une plist Safari)

Si la manip de modif de comportement passe par le terminal , pas la peine de fouiner la plist

---
d'ailleurs j'aimerai savoir si cette manip est vraiment correcte
( faut faire gaffe avec le terminal)

ca sort d'où?


----------



## bertol65 (25 Juin 2008)

Ca sort d'un post sur Mac Gé mais je ne sais pas comment afficher un lien.
Mac c'est moins pire que Windows mais ça reste quand de l'informatique avec du jargon !!!!!!
Je n'arrive pas à écrire dans le terminal bordel, comment on fait ? Je peux copier coller mais pas écrire.


----------



## Aliboron (25 Juin 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> Ca sort d'un post sur Mac Gé mais je ne sais pas comment afficher un lien


Je présume que c'était dans ce fil. Mais bon, a priori, rien de particulier...

La commande présentement utilisée dans le Terminal sert à modifier un fichier de préférences. J'ai suggéré d'aller regarder dans le fichier de préférences concerné pour voir si la modif avait effectivement été appliquée correctement. Ceci dit, j'imagine qu'on peut aussi créer la ligne en question avec l'éditeur de plist mais je n'ai pas essayé (et ne l'ai pas suggéré). Il est vrai que Bertol65 ne semble pas très à l'aide dans les manips avec son Mac, il vaut probablement mieux éviter de le lancer sur des pistes trop hasardeuses.

Peut-être en écrivant la commande via un AppleScript, un ShellScript ou autre Automator on peut lui simplifier la tâche. Si j'ai du temps, je regarderai ce soir...


----------



## bertol65 (25 Juin 2008)

Bon Je laisse tomber je ne comprends à ce que vous écrivez. C'est du chinois pour moi ; Terminal, plist, éditeur de plist, Omniliner et je ne sais pas comment on insère une capture d'écran ou un lien pour te montrer.
Tant pis.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Note : la commande présentement utilisée dans le Terminal sert à modifier un fichier de préférences. J'ai suggéré d'aller regarder dans le fichier de préférences concerné pour voir si la modif avait effectivement été appliquée correctement.


bonne idée 
mais je dirai un truc tout bête
SI cette manip est correcte ( à la fois comme code et dans son intégration)
ben ....suffit de lancer...safari 

Si c'est bon Safari créera des onglets
Point barre



> Ceci dit, j'imagine qu'on peut aussi créer la ligne en question avec l'éditeur de plist mais je n'ai pas essayé (et ne l'ai pas suggéré).


encore faut il la trouver ( la ligne)

tiens je vais regarder via le puissant textwrangler ( dont recherche bien faite)

interessant
sur mon safari (panther) 
aucun
_TargetedClicksCreateTabs_


----------



## bertol65 (25 Juin 2008)

C'est encore pire


----------



## bertol65 (25 Juin 2008)

C'est encore pire que du chinois !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

Du chinois?
mais enfin 

tu veux trifouiller dans des fichiers,  faut assumer 
fais le 
textwrangler une sorte de textedit-word  bien concu
(et gratuit)
et en partie taillé pour lire-écrire les programmes et fichiers datas
----
mais je dirai de manière globale
désolé d'insister

1 - Avant de se lancer dans des manips en mode "apprenti sorcier"  , on se forme
( terminal et ou analyse de code)

2- on reste hyper prudent 
(sauvegardes etc)

3-on s'informe sur le serieux de ce code en question


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> C'est encore pire que du chinois !!!!


 
t'inquiètes pas.... les spécialistes discutent eentre eux de la meilleure façon de t'apporter une solution simple à mettre en ouevre.

C'est pour toi du chinois , mais c'est normal...

C'est un peu comme quand les médecins se penchent sur le loit d'un malade et discutent entre eux de son cas... ils en oublient que le malade est là, généralement conscient, et qu'il ne comprend pas un mot de ce qui se dit à SON sujet.


A priori, si tu patientes encore un peu, la solution devrait t'être livrée sur un plateau


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

Ah pas du tout remy
pas un malade

ici c'est  un apprenti chirurgien ( 1 er année)  qui s'étonne de ce qu'il trouve quand il ouvre
--


----------



## bertol65 (25 Juin 2008)

Comment on se forme et où on s'informe ?
J'ai trouvé la manip sur Mac Gé.
Je passe déjà trop de temps à chercher, j'en suis à 243 messages pour un système sensé être simple et 'intuitif".
Merci quand même.


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah pas du tout remy
> pas un malade
> 
> ici c'est un apprenti chirurgien ( 1 er année) qui s'étonne de ce qu'il trouve quand il ouvre
> --


 
Je crois qu'il s'étonne surtout de ne PAS réussir à ouvrir quoi que ce soit.... (il n'arrive pas à écrire une quelconque ligne de commande dans le Terminal)


----------



## bertol65 (25 Juin 2008)

Bon sang c'est quand même simple je veux juste ouvrir les liens dans un nouvel onglet.
Y a pas un plug in ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

c'est pas ce dont je parlais
mais merci de l'avoir rappelé

y a ca , aussi...


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2008)

bertol65 a dit:


> Comment on se forme et où on s'informe ?
> J'ai trouvé la manip sur Mac Gé.
> Je passe déjà trop de temps à chercher, j'en suis à 243 messages pour un système sensé être simple et 'intuitif".
> Merci quand même.


 
il EST simple et intuitif.... jusqu'à ce quon rentre dans les entrailles pour en modifier le comportement prévu par les développeurs

C'est comme quand tu achètes une voiture... tant que tu l'utilises comme le constructeur l'a prévu, c'est pas compliqué. Si tu comences à modifier certains éléments de moteur ou mécanique, ça se complique bigrement!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Juin 2008)

Question idiote, mais est-on sûr que l'astuce n'a pas bien fonctionné ?

En effet, je viens de la tester, et le comportement de cette astuce est particulier. Si on clique sur un lien interne à un site, par exemple pour Macgé "Tableau de bord", "Le blog", "Recherche", etc. Rien ne se passe, le lien s'ouvre comme d'habitude dans la même fenêtre et le même onglet.

Seulement si l'on vient à cliquer sur un lien externe, un lien dans un post d'un membre (que celui-ci dirige vers un post sur Macgé ou vers un autre site) ou sur la pub, alors-là un nouvel onglet se crée.

bertol65, tu devrais donc vérifier en sachant ces nuances si cela a marché ou non pour toi 

Edit : fais un test en cliquant sur le lien suivant : Apple


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

> il EST simple et intuitif.... jusqu'à ce quon rentre dans les entrailles pour en modifier le comportement prévu par les développeurs
> 
> C'est comme quand tu achètes une voiture... tant que tu l'utilises comme le constructeur l'a prévu, c'est pas compliqué. Si tu comences à modifier certains éléments de moteur ou mécanique, ça se complique bigrement!



c'est tout à fait ca

et par exemple le terminal  c'est la boite à outil qui permet de tout  toucher dans la voiture mac
( et sans retour arriere, alors faut maitriser à fond et savoir exactement ce qu'on fait  avant de faire un truc)


----------



## Aliboron (25 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> .../... je vais regarder via le puissant textwrangler (dont recherche bien faite)
> 
> interessant : sur mon safari (panther) aucun _TargetedClicksCreateTabs_


Et tu as fait la manip via le Terminal ? Tu avais l'air de vouloir "savoir si cette manip est vraiment correcte" avant de te lancer. Or il n'est pas impossible (du tout) que la ligne n'apparaiise pas dans les préférences tant que la manip n'a pas été faite (c'est une commande "invisible" après tout).


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

je fais partie de ces gens qui ne trifouillent pas trop avec les modifs d'OS  et autres réecritures maison

et encore moins via le terminal, une chtite erreur et _schlak_ , ca peut faire mal
j'ai vu soit sur forum soit en direct live , et ca incite à beaucoup -beaucoup de prudence


----------



## Aliboron (25 Juin 2008)

Quoi qu'il en soit, je peux confirmer que, chez moi, quand je regarde dans com.apple.Safari.plist avec Property List Editor, j'ai bien une ligne TargetedClicksCreateTabs de classe "Boolean" et avec la valeur "Yes". Mais il est vrai que, chez moi, je n'ai pas de difficulté particulière à taper du texte dans le Terminal.

Bon, je verrai ce soir si je peux mettre ça en musique (je veux dire inclure dans un script ou autre truc quelconque, et de préférence un qui fonctionne).


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

en passant , juste comme ca , je signale qu'il y a de multiples webkits Safari qui integrent par defaut la creation automatique d'onglets
En gros ce sont le plus souvent des sortes de Safari avec des outils en plus

exemple ca fait des années que j'utilise Shiira qui fait ca
Et même Shiira ,développement  un peu en sommeil , a inspiré d'autres déclinaisons plus actuelles , comme Demeter et compagnie


----------



## tsss (25 Juin 2008)

je suis un fainéant donc si la commande est sur une page, je sélectionne le texte, je le fais glisser jusqu'à mon terminal et zou ... ça n'empêche pas les erreurs, de savoir ce que l'on fait et de vérifier, puis re-vérifier (voir plus ...).

bertol65, je t'ai même fait une vidéo ... désolé elle est énorme .


----------

